# Cool German Blaser R8 Modular Rifle



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Blaser is know for its German engineering and innovation. I'm wondering if other manufactures will get on board with the concept. Here is an example:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a pretty sweet set-up, however for the price of just an initial R-8 they have severely limited their demographic. What is the price of a conversion.?


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I wouldn't know, YD and, for that matter, really don't want to find out. This is high-end stuff for the discriminating safari hunter, who may in fact face dangerous game and to whom price is no object. It's like the guy with a Ferrari. Gas-guzzler tax won't change his mind.

I wouldn't hesitate to subject one to a review for a while - a looooong while.

Hmmm.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd like to try the straight bolt throw as well, but for the price of one of those rifles I could buy quite a few american made bolt guns.

The cheapest barrel I saw was just over $1000.00 ranging to $2100.00 the bolt housing was $358.00

Here is my favorite on gunbroker just in case you all wanted to chip in and buy it for me....

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=407383857

Now with this gun, if you read the description, you not only get the rifle but you also get to shoot all the animals engraved on it at one of the Blaser ranches in Africa.......airfare not included.....


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Step right up!

Hey, YD, that link didn't take me there, but this one did:

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=407355956#PIC

I couldn't even afford the stuff they don't cover and there's more of that than Blaser has listed. Plus, it doesn't include glass and nobody's going with a Tasco. The one's I've shot all had premium Swarovski units. A man can dream, though.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like they are doing the same thing that Thompson/Center is doing with the Dimension. I'm tired of worrying about bad weather when I take my rifles out, so I've been buying stainless steel.


----------

